# NCCI Edits, what does 0, 1, 9 mean?



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 16, 2012)

Just looking at the NCCI edits, there is a 0, 1, 9 at the end column. Can anyone tell me what these mean? Maybe it says on the web site somewhere and I missed it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mcarrillo (Jan 16, 2012)

They are indicators if you can use a modifier or not with a code pair
0= Not allowed
1= Allowed
9= Not applicable


----------



## CBaer (Jan 16, 2012)

"Modifier
0=not allowed
1=allowed
9=not applicable"

Hope this helps.  If you go into the column 1/column 2 at the very top it will show this.

Cheryl


----------

